# Need help softmodding my Xbox



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, I am having fits over trying to mod this damn thing.

My problem right now is getting the Xbox to recognize my saves! I have the Splinter Cell saves and I am using a USB SD card adapter with a 2GB memory card to transfer them to using Xplorer360 (I couldn't get Action Replay to recognize it to save my life)

I drag and drop the UDATA folder into the root of the drive, and it shows up as "Unknown Title, Corrupted Save" every time. Is there something i'm doing wrong?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2012)

You'll have to get the Action replay software to move the saved game to the "USB drive"

Then copy it to the Xbox HDD, reboot and load up splintercell (preferred skipping the dash)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> You'll have to get the Action replay software to move the saved game to the "USB drive"
> 
> Then copy it to the Xbox HDD, reboot and load up splintercell (preferred skipping the dash)



From everywhere I read, copying saves is identical in Xplorer360 and in Action Replay. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2012)

I've used a modded controller and a original MU tho.

It can work with Xplorer 360 but I'd recommend doing it with the Action replay software.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I've used a modded controller and a original MU tho.
> 
> It can work with Xplorer 360 but I'd recommend doing it with the Action replay software.



That's the problem, I can't get the action replay software to recognize my drive at all.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you got any other USB drive to test it with?
A lot of USB drives are problematic with the old xbox (from what I still remember)


----------



## mechagouki (Feb 3, 2012)

There is a compatability list somewhere on the internet - lots of drives will not be recognized by the Action Replay software or the XBOX for that matter, i do know a 2gb ipod nano works because that what I used, then I bought an XBOX mem card and just used the file from my original box to mod several for friends. Just try some different drives, branded 1gb drives are usually a good bet.

Don't forget to backup your eeprom! good luck!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

OKAY, for some reason I have gotten it to recognize the saves. NOW, when I go to select the save to copy it, my only option is to delete it.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

On the xbox or in the Action Replay software?

On the AR software it's just drag and drop.
On the Xbox, you'll need to press -> (iirc) on the save game to bring up the individual Save file and copy that to the Xbox.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> On the xbox or in the Action Replay software?
> 
> On the AR software it's just drag and drop.
> On the Xbox, you'll need to press -> (iirc) on the save game to bring up the individual Save file and copy that to the Xbox.



Yeah, I did that, and when I select the save file, where there is supposed to be:

[Copy to Hard Drive]
[Delete]

there is only:

[Delete]


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

Strange........

Try downloading a diffirent savegame exploit.

nDure or SID hacked saves may vary.

I could upload my Splintercell save for you if you want to.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Strange........
> 
> Try downloading a diffirent savegame exploit.
> 
> ...



It seems it's my drive.I tried a test copy from my HDD to the drive and it failed ultimately. I then tried to load the save directly from Splinter cell, and it didn't even see it. So it seems like the Xbox "sees" the saves, but can neither read nor write to the drive. I'll have to halt this until I can get a compatable drive.

The wiki page with the drives are down, can anyone recommend me some drives?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd recommend getting a SanDisk one as their reported to work.

Corsair 128Mb
Kingston Datatraveler 1Gb
Kingston Datatraveler 2Gb
Lexar JumpDrive 128Mb
MTV 256Mb
SanDisk Cruzer Micro 256Mb
SanDisk Cruzer Micro 1Gb
SanDisk Cruzer 1 GB
SanDisk Cruzer Mini 1 GB (Formatted to FAT32 prior to Xbox format)

Source: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/578329


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I'd recommend getting a SanDisk one as their reported to work.
> 
> Corsair 128Mb
> Kingston Datatraveler 1Gb
> ...



Not all 2gb datatravelers work it seems. I have one right here and all it does is cycle on and off rapidly at the memory screen.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

Then a different USB drive should hopefully work...

I'd still go for modding a controller and using a official MU for it ;p


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Then a different USB drive should hopefully work...
> 
> I'd still go for modding a controller and using a official MU for it ;p



I found a tut to mod a USB cord to a MU and it would be recognized by Action Replay.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope it works!


----------



## no03627 (Feb 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Then a different USB drive should hopefully work...
> ...




Thats what i had to do controller didnt like that i added a usb port. also if the usb stick doesnt work i know the 2gb sandisk cruzer withe the red slider works for it, and if you still cant get the save to work try soft mod installer deluxe.


----------

